# Photos of you and famous folks



## violent mouth (Dec 13, 2011)

i will start....






Me & Corey Talyolr - slipknot





Me & Barney Greenway - Napalm Death





Me & Danny _ Napalm Death





Me & Shane _ Napalm Death





Me & Dan - Brutal Truth





Me & Joe - Soulfly





Me & Marc - Soulfly





Me & Necro





Me & PIn - Sikth / Aliases





Me & Mikee - Sikth / The Painted Smiles





Me & My Brother With Textures





Me & Jim Jefferies


----------



## AySay (Dec 13, 2011)

You...have met some cool people. I wish I could contribute, but the most famous person I've met is a local news reporter


----------



## violent mouth (Dec 13, 2011)

ive met loads of people that i didnt get pics for, sepultura, cannibal corpse, fear factory, obituary, lawnmower deth the list goes on...

it helps that i do promotions....

also i do go to alot of gigs


----------



## dime3334 (Dec 13, 2011)

Me & Mistress Julia from Fuse TV






And me & Steve Vai..


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 13, 2011)

My friend has a picture of him and I with Trevor from the Black Dahlia Murder. I'll see if he can find it.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 13, 2011)

I dont have any pictures with people ive met but my most memorable was definitely mikael akerfeldt. I was at an opeth show and i was still pretty young. My step dad knew the bar tender so i was allowed in. Needless to say i was standing one foot on the bar, the other on a railing pretty much the whole show. When they were leaving i got to talk to him and axe. This must have been like one of the first few shows without martin lopez back when axe was just a backup drummer. Pretty cool.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 15, 2011)

Me and my older brother with Bill Nye the Science Guy.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 15, 2011)

Myself with Dream Theater in 2009.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2011)

Me and Paul Ortiz aka Chimp Spanner






Me, a friend and Jon Rice (drummer) of Job For A Cowboy






Me and Byron Stroud






Me and Dino Cazares






Me and Burton C. Bell









Sorry I look like shit in all those photos.  I have no hair now too.


----------



## Tones (Dec 16, 2011)

I bet nooooo one has a picture with this guy






beat you all to it.
i'm on the left lol


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2011)

I've met Misha and interviewed Alex, didn't get a picture with them though as we were all busy.


----------

